# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  أفضل 10 برك سباحة بالعالم

## الوسادة

للسباحة متعة خاصة، وتزداد متعتها في فصل الصيف، حين تكون حرارة الجو مرتفعة، إلا أن السباحة في برك سباحة مميزة، يعد متعة لا تنسى، وفي هذا التقرير نستعرض أفضل 10 برك سباحة حول العالم.





The Library
1- "Alila Uluwatu"، بالي، اندونيسيا: يضم منتجع "Alila Uluwatu" بإندونيسيا، مسبحاً في الهواء الطلق، على مساحة 50 متراً، بإطلالة مميزة ومفتوحة، يضم المنتجع 84 فيلة فاخرة، لكل منها بركة خاصة. 2- "The Library"، كوه ساموي، تايلاند: يتميز مسبح هذا الفندق، بلونه المميز الذي ينعكس على المياه، فقاعدة المسبح مصنوعة من الزجاج والفسيفساء، ذات اللونين البرتقالي والأحمر. وفي قاع المسبح إضاءة مبهرة، توقد ليلاً ليتحول المسبح إلى لوحة فنية مشهد بديعة. يطل المسبح على شاطئ "Chaweng" مباشرة.
3- "Pelican Hill"، كاليفورنيا، الولايات المتحدة: سمي هذا المنتجع نسبة إلى المسرح الروماني في روما، ويعتبر أكبر مسبح دائري في العالم، ويبلغ قطرة حوالي 41.4 متراً، وتحيط به الكبائن الفندقية الفاخرة الخاصة فهذا المنتجع يهدف إلى إعادة أحياء الأجواء الإيطالية الكلاسيكية، في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
4-"Huvafen Fushi"، جزر المالديف: هذا الفندق يضم أحد أكثر المسبح سحرا في العالم، وبني هذا المسبح في داخل مياه البحر مباشرة، وهو المسبح الأكبر في جزر المالديف. في هذا المسبح استخدمت الألياف البصرية لأول مرة، فهو مضاء بأكثر من ألف وحدة إضاءة صغيرة. ومياه المسبح تأخذ من مياه جزر المالديف، المعروفة باحتوائها على المعادن، التي لها تأثير علاجي شاف. 
5- "The Standard"، لوس انجلوس، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية: يقع المسبح أعلى سطح الفندق المكون من 12 طابقا، ويوفر المسبح لمستخدميه، رؤية المدينة الملائكية بصورة بانورامية، وتنعكس مياه المسبح فيروزية اللون، مع اللون الأحمر لمنطقة الاسترخاء، المحيطة بالمسبح، لتعطي ألواناً جذابة مريحة للعين. تتحول منطقة المسبح ليلاً، إلى منطقة ترفيهية للرقص والسهر والغناء.






Paresa
6-Paresa ، بوكيت، تايلند: بركة السباحة الخاصة بهذا المنتجع تطل على بحر اندامان مباشرة، وتقع وسط جزيرة مائية اصطناعية، تخلق هذه البركة أجواءً رومانسية. وليلاً ينعكس ضوء النجوم على هذا المسبح. أما الموسيقى الهادئة فيكون لها تأثير قوي يتلامس على النفوس عندما تتلاحم مع أصوات أمواج المحيط الهادئة. 7-Punta Tragara، كابري إيطاليا: يقع مسبح هذا الفندق، وسط الصخور في جزيرة طبيعية، وكان على مدار قرن من الزمن وجهة مفضلة لكثير من المشاهير والفنانين، ويعود تاريخ الفندق إلى عام 1920.
8-"Sanctuary Swala"، تنزانيا: يطل المسبح على بؤرة مياه، في منطقة معزولة، بحديقة "تارانجيري" الوطنية، يطل المسبح على مناظر طبيعية للأفيال والظباء والأشجار الأفريقية النادرة في المنطقة.
9- "Alila Ubud"، اندونسيا: هذا المسبح على شكل مستطيل، ويبدو وكأنه مختف وسط التلال المدرجة في إندونيسيا، يقع المسبح في منتجع وسط منطقة لحقول الأرز، في وسط بالي، هذه المنطقة تقع قرب وادي نهر "Ayung ".
10-"The Cambrian"، سويسرا: هذا المسبح الخلاب مزود بخاصية تسخين المياه، وحرص في أثناء تصميمه، أن يكون محاطا بجبال الألب السويسرية، التي تغطيها الثلوج، ما يعطي مستخدمي المسبح أحساساً فريداً، يجمع بين دفء المياه ومنظار جبال الألب، هذا المسبح مزود بوحدات تدليك، وأدوات استرخاء، لتهدئة عضلات السباحين بعد التزلج على منحدرات الألب.


Alila Uluwatu



The Library



Pelican Hill



Huvafen Fushi



The Standard



Paresa



Punta Tragara



Sanctuary Swala



Alila Ubud



The Cambrian

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

واو كتير حلوات 
يسلمو هديل

----------


## فيروز

وإحنا سيل الزرقا  :SnipeR (13): 

برك رائعة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*روائع بحق 

يعني الله يطعمنا نزور وحدة منهم على ارض الواقع 

شكراً للإفادة يا الق*

----------


## محمد العزام

في غاية الروعة 


مشكورة الوسادة على ماقدمتي

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا لمروركم جميعاً اصدقائي نورتوا*

----------


## &روان&

يا ويلي ما احلاهم في قمة الرومانسية

----------


## اليتيم العماني

تحفة في عالم الإبداع المعماري والهندسي .

----------

